# Need Recommendation for Dog Proof KitchenTrash Can



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

:lurking: :surrender:


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have the super duty locking lid stainless steel trash can that I put in the bathroom and close the door 

TJ was awful about getting into the trash. It took him 3 hours to figure it out but he still got into that trash can. 

The girls do not get in the trash and I do not even have to lock it now but it is nice to have the option. I think it's called Simply Human or something like that.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That's the one I have. Got it at Bed Bath and Beyond. It's by SimpleHuman and they have a couple of different locking trash cans. It worked great with Raven and several fosters until I got Kaiser who learned he could knock it over hard enough to make the lid pop open so now it's in a closet.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mine is in a pull out cabinet. That helps.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> That's the one I have. Got it at Bed Bath and Beyond. It's by SimpleHuman and they have a couple of different locking trash cans. It worked great with Raven and several fosters until I got Kaiser who learned he could knock it over hard enough to make the lid pop open so now it's in a closet.


Yes that is the one I have also


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mine looks something like this.  Keeps the dogs out and compacts it down. 




*$489.93 - $772.88* *Compare prices*

*Whirlpool Gold GX900QPPB Full Console Trash...*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dog Proof Trash Can

1. Pick up trash can
2. Walk to different room
3. Leave trash can in room
4. Close door behind you when you leave.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

This is the best trash can I have ever owned. Definitely dog proof.

Simple Human finger proof (not- as tested by a 3 yr old) stainless steel trash can
simplehuman® Rectangular 38-Liter Fingerprint Proof Brushed Stainless Steel Step-On Trash Can - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Our last dog was never into the trash. Scarlett will NOT leave it alone. I have a small can under the sink. I just take the trash out A LOT. Scarlett quickly figured out how to actually activate the pedal and open the lid...yeah, that was a fail for us. The small can under the sink (no kid lock either...) has thus far confounded her efforts to get into the garbage.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ours is in the kitchen closet which requires thumbs to open the pull/push doors I still am waiting to see her open it.. Nothing else works. Daisy can take any lid off.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

baby gate > *

put it in another room behind a baby gate, or under the sink.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

We had ours behind a baby gate, down the hall, off the kitchen. Got one of the heavy Simple Human trash cans (and gulped at the price) but so far neither dog nor cat have gotten into it. I'm just crossing my fingers that they don't work together on it.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a metal "bullet" type of trash can and it has worked to keep hundreds of fosters out of the trash. Even if they knock it over (which is unlikely because it is fairly heavy) they still can't get inside. The only drawback is the opening is kind of small. But, most of the bigger stuff gets recycled anyway so that is really not an issue.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I also have the Simple Human trashcan with the locking latch. Works great (well, unless someone in your house doesn't lock the latch...)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just use the plastic bags you get at Jewel and put high enough--handles around knobs on cabinets and take out every night....Garbage cans just don't work in my house


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

bitter apple, i spray it on the top of the can every few days, she wont go near it


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Another vote for simplehuman trash cans!

Does your pup respond to deterrents, like aluminum foil or a can of pennies?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

dog proof trash can, that's the easy way out. teach him
not to go in the trash or counter surf. teach him not to take 
food off the table or from any place else. back to the trash
can. buy a small can and set it on top of the refigerator
if there's room for it.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> bitter apple, i spray it on the top of the can every few days, she wont go near it


bismarck loves bitter apple spray.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

I put a small end table in the kitchen and my trash can is on top of it. Ever since I did this Koda does not go near it. Really it is just a little higher, not at her nose level anymore. I do like that Simply Human one though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> bismarck loves bitter apple spray.



I noticed that my puppy likes it too


----------



## Stellae (May 13, 2011)

I too have the SimpleHuman trashcan. It's more than I wanted to spend on a trash can, but there's nowhere to put one in a cabinet in my kitchen. It's awesome for a free-standing can.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

One of my previous dogs was a counter surfer and would also get in the trash. I tried a lot of different things training-wise but nothing really deterred her. She wouldn't do it if I was home so that made training hard. I eventually just put a baby gate in the kitchen doorway and kept her out of the kitchen when no one was home.
I think my sister has that Simplu Human can though and it seems to work with their dog.


----------



## StacyLovesPets (Jun 13, 2012)

*Dog Proof Trash Can*

My hubby and I bought one of the Simplehuman trash cans and have found that to work well. I mean I guess it all depends on the size of your dog. We found that the site Stainless Steel Trash Can provided enough information to decide on it. However it doesn't specifically state it's dog proof, but again it worked for us. I will say that if you have a cat, boy do the paw prints build up fast.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I have a wooden one that I bought at a local craft show it folds out and the can is on the inside of it-it is a really well "hidden in plain sight" kind of thing- people can be standing right in front of it and ask me where the trash can is


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I now have the SimpleHuman dog food container, thanks to a very wonderful and kind person , and I just want to say the quality of their product is excellent. Pricey, but very much worth it. 

That garbage cannister looks great. For some reason I've been blessed to have no garbage surfers. If I did, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a SimpleHuman product. Impressive workmanship.


----------



## wbmills (Jun 12, 2012)

Keep in mind that you are dealing with one of the smartest breads of dogs and they have about 238 pounds bite force. I'm not confident any trashcan short of a old armoured munitions can is truly GSD proof. Fortunately, Rue has never given me that challenge.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> Mine is in a pull out cabinet. That helps.


This is what we did with ours.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have one of the swinging lid types in the bathroom, and she has'nt bothered the trash in a long time today she stuck her head in it and it got stuck on her It was funny and she is now scared of it. Did not like that hat lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a Simple Human can that Katya has always figured out how to get into. I think the brand is named that because the dog looks at the can when you're gone and say "You think this is gonna stop me? Really? Simple Human...."

A) If there's anything enticing in the can, I take out the trash
B) I make sure dogs are well fed before leaving.. if I'm not feeding for some reason, I take out the trash.


----------

